# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Visita al Canal de Ensayos Hidrodinámicos de la UPM

## Embalses

11-11-2008Madri+d

La Universidad Politécnica de Madrid participa en la VIII Semana de la Ciencia proponiendo múltiples visitas guiadas a sus centros y talleres, exposiciones y conferencias en los mismos, de los cuales destacamos la visita guiada al Canal de Ensayos Hidrodinámicos, uno de los dos únicos existentes en España. Se mostrará cómo se trabaja en él realizando ensayos con modelos de buques a diferentes velocidades. Sus dimensiones son de 100 metros de largo, 3,8 m. de ancho y 2,2 m. de profundidad.

Fue proyectado con el fin de que los estudiantes de ingeniería naval se pusieran en contacto con los métodos de experimentación en hidrodinámica. Además de para labores académicas se usa para los estudios de optimización y estimación de resistencia al avance de buques.

Cuenta también con un generador de olas de tipo pantalla que permite la realización de ensayos en olas. Permite alcanzar olas regulares de hasta 0,2 m. y períodos de olas comprendidos entre 0,5 y 2 segundos. Con estas olas es posible hacer estudios de comportamiento en la mar de buques, sobre todo con mares de popa y de proa.

El calendario completo de actividades de la UPM en la Semana de la Ciencia puede consultarse en la página: www.upm.es/semanaciencia2008

Lugar: Escuela Técnica Superior de ingenieros Navales, Avda. del Arco de la Victoria s/n, Ciudad Universitaria
Fecha: viernes, 14 de noviembre (mañana) o miércoles, 19 de noviembre (tarde)
Reserva: r.gsanchez@upm.es

----------

